# Question about puppies' socialization



## TZel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello!
I have a question, I have read on this forum that puppies should be close to 9 weeks when placed with their new families. I understand that this is so that they learn proper manners from other dogs (socialization). I have had conversations with two trainers who disagree with this idea, they say that it is better to place puppies earlier so that they will bond with their handlers instead of with their littermates. They recommend 7 weeks or maybe even earlier! I would love anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

No one can teach a dog proper dog behavior better than another dog! The dam will teach puppies proper bite inhibition and other appropriate manners much better and easier than a human could even HOPE to teach! My opinion is that 8 weeks is the absolute YOUNGEST a pup should be removed from its litter and mother. Any younger than that and the pup hasn't learned what he needs to know to be a well behaved pack member (and his new family will be his new "pack") IMHO...


----------



## TZel (Apr 3, 2010)

That is how I understood things ...does it matter what breed the dog is?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are these trainers and what is their dog experience? I've personally seen too many dogs who had serious issues with mouthing and nipping because they were placed early and never learned bite inhibition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I got my puppy at 11 weeks, he's had no problem with socalization, bonding, or biting.  I've worked with him a lot though.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My 21 year old dog, who has been great her whole life was 5 stinkin weeks old when I bought her for $5. I got her at an Octoberfest thing and someone brought the mother with these puppies since there would be a thousand people, I guess they felt this would be a good time to unload them. She came out nicely with no issues. She has always gone to parks and places with other dogs. All the others were 8 - 10 weeks. The weirdest one of all is the one we kept out of a litter of parti's. She was totally raised by other adult dogs and I don't believe it helped her at all


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My trainer said to me that between 8 and 9 weeks the pups where going through a panic period, don't know the right word in English. And that you should try to avoid as much new stuff during this week as possible so If you could send the pups to the new homes maybe 7 weeks and 5 days old or after 9 week old that would be the best thing to do. 

And if you send them away when they are 8-9 week old make it a smooth week for them like don't drag the pup all over town and just relax with it.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

My agility dog was placed too early (4 weeks). Believe me I learned exactly why that is not a good idea. The behavior problems he has are hard to live with. Most of his concern people not other dogs. I don't think you can really say what problems will arise from being placed too early. He is no more bonded to me than my toy poodle I got at 4 years old. When I look back at how young he was compared to Rune now, it's scary. He was still a tiny baby.


----------

